# Villagers kill, burn then eat man in Congo Africa



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Correction; local villagers stoned and killed a man, then burnt and ate his body.

Congo crowd kills man, eats him after militant massacres: witnesses | Top News | Reuters


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Why does this not surprise me....


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Savages


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Islam is spreading throughout Africa rapidly. Africans are immigrating to the USA in record numbers.

Islam + uncivilized people = not good


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mcangus said:


> Islam is spreading throughout Africa rapidly. Africans are immigrating to the USA in record numbers.
> 
> Islam + uncivilized people = not good


I think your math is correct sir!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

No, I think it was villagers killed, roasted (they say burned) and ate this Muslim in retaliation for some Muslim atrocities in nearby villages.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I think your math is correct sir!


It is crazy. About ten years ago I would never see a black Muslim in Seattle. We had Muslims but not African Muslims. Now they are starting to ramp up their immigration numbers. This is in Seattle, so I imagine places like NYC and Chicago are much worse.

No I am not a bigot, hater etc. Look at the facts. Muslims hate the USA right now more than ever and they are attacking the USA. Mix in black hate on whites.

Weren't the 2 recent ISIS attacks in America done by black Muslims? Oklahoma and NYC if I remember correctly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stick said:


> No, I think it was villagers killed, roasted (they say burned) and ate this Muslim in retaliation for some Muslim atrocities in nearby villages.


Yes, it appears that muslims stoned killed, burnt and ate other muslims and yes, you are correct it was a retaliatory event. I corrected the Original post. Bottom line is that these muslims are no religion of peace.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Killing and cannibalism is just another "day in the life" of a Muslim... I guess, as long as they are killing and eating other Muslims it's all good. But sooner or later they are going to run out of other Muslims to kill and eat. Stay vigilant.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Killing and cannibalism is just another "day in the life" of a Muslim... I guess, as long as they are killing and eating other Muslims it's all good. But sooner or later they are going to run out of other Muslims to kill and eat. Stay vigilant.


That's why I eat pork....ifn they eat me...they get barred from paradise....no virgins...just my alcohol basted, pork laden ass.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> That's why I eat pork....ifn they eat me...they get barred from paradise....no virgins...just my alcohol basted, pork laden ass.


I never thought of it that way before. But that is genius! It is also a great reason to stick to a diet consisting of nothing but BBQ and beer!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Obviously those villagers are savages. One should never burn someone and eat him without barbeque sauce.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> ....no virgins...just my alcohol basted, pork laden ass.


That would make the best T-Shirt.... and it could double as a sign in front of Slippy's BBQ Shack...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Obviously those villagers are savages. One should never *burn* someone and eat him without barbeque sauce.


I'm guessing they never heard of Medium Rare? Savages, the lot of them!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

They must not have enough Community Organizers. We should ship them some of ours.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We will import them by the boat load due to the joys of multiculturalism in which all practices and beliefs are equivalent according to the communist...oh excuse me Democratic party. They will enrich our lives.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> We will import them by the boat load due to the joys of multiculturalism in which all practices and beliefs are equivalent according to the communist...oh excuse me Democratic party. They will enrich our lives.


You mean they will ENDANGER our lives:lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> You mean they will ENDANGER our lives:lol:


+1 Yes they will endanger our lives more...

(Slippy then lowers his voice and whispers to Urinal Cake..."Camel was using sarcasm"... but I think you knew that!)


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> That's why I eat pork....ifn they eat me...they get barred from paradise....no virgins...just my alcohol basted, pork laden ass.


This post deserves a place of honor with oak leaf clusters to boot !


----------

